

What is your favorite Chrome extension for Gmail? - boomslam

I use Rapportive frequently but am wondering what other extensions the community finds valuable.
======
aurooba
I love Rapportive!

Boomerang ([http://www.boomeranggmail.com/](http://www.boomeranggmail.com/))
for scheduling emails, I especially love the follow up feature: you schedule a
follow up email to send at a certain time but ONLY if there is no reply. If
there has been a reply, the email will be cancelled.

Started using Sidekick by Hubspot
([https://app.getsidekick.com](https://app.getsidekick.com)) recently to track
opens and clicks in emails, that's been useful too. I used to use Yesware but
Sidekick is, so far in my experience, much better and provides more detail.

